# notice before going to basic...



## brandon_g (9 Feb 2006)

i was just curious to as how much notice do the recruiters give to you before you leave for basic...and is anyone going in March? because they said thats when i'll be going


----------



## BCCanuck (9 Feb 2006)

I can't speak for everyone, but I was told one month ahead of time.  I don't leave for St. Jean until Feb 18th but I was told back on Jan 19th.


----------



## brandon_g (9 Feb 2006)

cool man...good luck in basic


----------



## BCCanuck (9 Feb 2006)

Thanks bud, same to you for March.


----------



## boehm (9 Feb 2006)

I was given 6 days notice.

Recruiter
"Pack your bags your leaving for Shilo on Thursday."

Me
"Umm... okay. Do I get any kit?"

Recruiter
"Oh yeah right... pack your bags we are going to Chilliwack on Monday."

Me
"Umm... okay."


----------



## Torlyn (9 Feb 2006)

If the military wanted to give you advance warning, they'd issue the time to you.  Otherwise, be ready to go whenever.  And if you're planning a trip while you're waiting, buy cancellation insurance!!  Congrats, and good luck.

T


----------



## toughenough (10 Feb 2006)

For weekend BMQ, starting last weekend, my unit gave one day notice.

Wed, parade night "those of you that got on course will be called tomorrow and notifed"
Thurs, phone call.
Fri, report to armories at 7pm.


----------



## Zombie (11 Feb 2006)

BCCanuck said:
			
		

> I can't speak for everyone, but I was told one month ahead of time.  I don't leave for St. Jean until Feb 18th but I was told back on Jan 19th.



I'll be in this course as well beginning on Feb 20, leaving on the 18th. I was called on Jan 26 though, about 3 1/2 weeks notice.

Cheers


----------



## CallOfDuty (11 Feb 2006)

I go to basic on Feb 26th..............was given 3 weeks notice.


----------



## AWood (12 Feb 2006)

I was also told on Jan 19th that I was to report to St. Jean no later than 1400 hours on Feb 19th. Why are some of you heading there on the 18th? Wondering if I should go earlier.


----------



## RowdyBowdy (12 Feb 2006)

AWood said:
			
		

> I was also told on Jan 19th that I was to report to St. Jean no later than 1400 hours on Feb 19th. Why are some of you heading there on the 18th? Wondering if I should go earlier.



Do what you are instructed to do...Not everybody showed up on the same day for my basic.


----------



## BCCanuck (12 Feb 2006)

AWood said:
			
		

> I was also told on Jan 19th that I was to report to St. Jean no later than 1400 hours on Feb 19th. Why are some of you heading there on the 18th? Wondering if I should go earlier.



The reason why I'm there on the 18th is because that's when the CFRC in Victoria booked my flight.  Everyone from Victoria/Vancouver Island that got sworn in with me for basic on the 20th will be there on the 18th, and when we asked the officer why we'll be there so early, he just said it's so we have time to relax and so we don't get thrown into training right after we arrive.


----------

